# maglite with stuck corroded alkaline batteries



## uberkiwi (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi. 

My first post to this group. I thought I was the only one with a torch fetish!

I have a 6 Cell D Type Maglite, and the alkaline duracells have leaked and corroded sticking themselves in the barrel.

Is there anything I can pour in the barrel to dissolve the corrosion and get them out?

Thanks


----------



## penTHrox (Apr 14, 2004)

I wouldnt recommend you pour anything down the barrel.

I would try banging the torch really hard against something /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif see image /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif.

Just be careful what you do. 
Welcome by the way.


----------



## Stanley (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL... nice touch penThrox, you Aussies sure have your own way of doing things eh? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

Welcome Uberkiwi!! To answer your question simply... Why? Its a Mag for goodness sakes!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif OK ok.. from what others have mentioned here, baking soda or vinegar seems to do the trick. Hope you get it cleaned out!


----------



## kongfuchicken (Apr 14, 2004)

how about opening the barrel end and drop it open end down on something not too hard and let the inertia do the work?
Even stuck bad, six cells pushing down should make something move...


----------



## MoonRise (Apr 14, 2004)

Why bother with it? Just send the whole stuck glob to your Duracell corp office with a letter saying that the Duracells leaked. They'll send you a replacement light or a letter saying to buy another and send them the bill.

Name-brand battery companies (Duracell, Energizer, etc) back up products with their "If it leaks, we'll repair/replace your equipment" guarantee.

Had some Duracell alkalines leak in a flashlight once -years- ago. Duracell stood by their guarantee. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Double_A (Apr 14, 2004)

First thing, have you considered sending to the battery manufacturer for replacement of light since their batteries leaked?

If you don't want to do that, strip all parts that are salvageable. You might try vinegar down the barrel. You need to use an acidic compound (vinegar) to neutralize an alkaline.

My experience it's a waste of time. Strip it of usable parts, toss the rest.

GregR


----------



## uberkiwi (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks every one for such quick answers!

I had tried the bang it sown on a solid object method, so I'll try the vingar.

Failing that I'll try the Duracell distributor.

Stanley said "Why? Its a Mag for goodness sakes!!".

Are mags not cool these days?

I also want to replace the bulb with a xenon "magnum star" lamp from Maglte.

Would this put the output on par with those surefire tactical torches shovelling out 120 lumens etc?

I'd like to get it bright enough to temporarily blind an intruder ( if we got one). Then use the mass of it to do some physical damage if necessary.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 14, 2004)

The swtich loosens via an Allen-head setscrew in the button. If worse comes to worse you might be able to pound everything out from the front. Try heating the barrel of the light with a torch (as in propane), too.

But before you do that, remember every major battery maker on the planet has some kind of replacement warranty. Mag has an arrangment with most of them, too. You can probably get a new light out of this if it's anything like it is in the US.

They're good lights and a great value. Just that lots of folks are down on them because of the old tech, heavy advertising, and lawsuit-happy nature of the company. And that's all I'm going to say about that. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

A 6D Mag is a very bright light with a xenon bulb. I don't have a high-end lithium light to compare mine to (it's considerably brighter than my SL Scorpion), but it's decent. On the other hand, most of the bigger SFs will blow it away.


----------



## Chaz (Apr 14, 2004)

I have the same problem with a 3D ML. Do not remember what make of battery is in them, so do not know where to send it for the battery warranty. Pounding just doesn't work. 

Taking the head off sounds like a good idea, but how do you take the head off? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif 

Tried the baking soda, but no luck. I just gave up and said the h___ with it. This thread prompted me to think about trying again.

*Edit* I know how to unscrew the lens part of the head. It is the part with the lamp in it that I don't see any way to remove. Maybe sawing the top off with a SF might work /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif.


----------



## INRETECH (Apr 14, 2004)

The battery chemicals could have leaked into other areas such as the switch, etc - trust me; its a lot easier just to walk down to Home Depot, Lowes, etc - and buy a new one for under $30


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 14, 2004)

The Xenon magnum star in my 3 D mag only gives about 26 lumens. You'll have to go to a high output bulb and probably a special reflector if you want to approach 120 lumens in a Mag. You may also need to replace the battery post with something more heat tolerant.

Daniel


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 14, 2004)

In other countries Mags are a _lot_ more expensive. Can't just order a 6D for $20-27 like you can around here.


----------



## penTHrox (Apr 14, 2004)

a mini maglite here costs around $35 AU


----------



## turbodog (Apr 14, 2004)

From what I know you don't have to get the batteries out. Just send it to mag. They'll bill the appropriate battery company.


----------



## kitelights (Apr 14, 2004)

Contact Duracell for their instructions for returning the light. Let them know that you expect them to pay for your shipping charges, too. They will reimburse you for everything and in some instances, they tell you not to even send in the light.

When you get the check, buy a decent flashlight, not a Mag.


----------



## Stanley (Apr 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*uberkiwi said:*
Stanley said "Why? Its a Mag for goodness sakes!!".

Are mags not cool these days?


[/ QUOTE ]
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif Without trying to /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif, while its still a very much functional implement, but many here have certain misgivings on the company. I wouldn't want to start off another round of slinging on Mag, so if you do a search on "Mag", or "M*g" or "M*glite" or "Gaglite" or something along those lines, you'll see what I mean... Apart from that, if it lights up bright and you can /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif someone with it, its still cool... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## JasonC8301 (Apr 14, 2004)

I personally have a 6D Maglite and from size to output ratio, it loses to any high powered lithium incandescent. 

It does make a good weapon to beat a horse with.

My Maglite 2C running 3 X CR123's and a KPR 112 performs just like my 6D with a KPR112. 

As said by a few other posters, send it to Duracell.

PS. not to get off topic but can I stick the 3 X CR123 to D adaptors (from Elektrolumens and get 3 of these tubes) into my 6D maglite and run a 27 volt bulb?


----------



## Techmedic (Apr 21, 2004)

How to get the batteries out that have corroded:

1. Find a #10 self tapping hex head steel screw 2" long.
2. Measure down the barrel how far the battery is.
3. Get an extension for your drill (battery drill prefered) to allow the screw to be power screwed into the battery.
4a. Before power drilling the self tapping screw into the battery, ensure that you have some very long needle nosed pliers or vise grips that will reach the screw, otherwise figure something out that can pull the screwed battery out, e.g. small chain, or steel wire. 
4b. Pour some 3 in 1 oil down the barrel to assist the release of the battery. Ensure that battery is adequately flooded with oil. 
5. Place maglite into bench mounted vise. Wrap something soft around it first, such as an old towel or rag. Make sure that the vise-gripping area is NOT at the same location as the stuck battery.
6. Power drive the self tapping screw into the battery. If using a small chain, put screw through end of chain first. (may have to use a few washers, etc..)
7. Make sure that you can pull with lots of strength and the maglite won't pull out of the vise. (test pull the lite)
8. Pull the battery out of the barrel using vise grips grabbing the screw, or the chain attached to the screw.
9. With the battery out, flush the barrel with isopropyl alcohol to get the oil out. Allow to dry. OK to jam a rag down there to dry also. 
10. Take a broom handle and tape some 80-100-150 grit sandpaper to it. Sand the inside of the barrel to remove corrosion. Gently test inside diameter of barrel with another non-leaky junk battery. 
11. Flush maglite with lots of clear running water to remove debris. Flush with isopropyl alcohol to absorb water, and let air dry overnight open.
12. Reassemble the next day.
13. Make up a list of when you check batteries in your light, and check all lights every six months.

I have done a few of my own, and some friends lights like this successfully. 

Hope that this helps!!


----------



## BIGIRON (Apr 21, 2004)

Might be easier to put the chain in the vise and pull the tube.


----------



## Blackbeagle (Apr 22, 2004)

I got in the habit of changing the batteries on a yearly basis. Pull them every Christmas - think of it as a safety "present" for the cars, house... The ones that got pulled get tossed into the box of batteries I use for work. That's the real reason I still have Mags - "standard" batteries. Hard to find emergency radios, walkie-talkies, other items that use 123's.


----------



## GeoffChan (Apr 22, 2004)

i would contact the folks from where you got that mag of your. 

if that doesn't work and it still has the batteries in there, contact energizer.

I had a MiniMag and a 4D both with stuck and/or corroded batteries, Aussie Disposals wouldn't fix my 4D, Bakpakka sent my 2AA and Sheldon and Hammond replaced the 2AA

Geoff


----------



## lightemup (Apr 22, 2004)

Energizer just replaced my destroyed Maglite 2aa, and gave me afew batteries to boot /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

PM me if you want more info /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## ckesinis (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi to everybody!
I was aware of this site , from a DIY-er friend of mine, who is after the ultimate light!!! 

My problem drove me here , via google search , because my brother's 3D maglite , has a Duracell corroded inside (the middle one of the three) and it has become part of the torch!
I will try to destroy the battery, with some long drill and then clean the inside of the barrel...
Either way , the material of the battery isn't so hard to take apart and "sculpt" the remains later from the inside...
I'll let you know what happened...


----------



## ckesinis (Jul 27, 2009)

Finally it was not so tricky! I managed to remove the safety steel ring from the front side and removed the switch assembly, so it was a matter of knocking hard the battery with a sweep pole from the one open end of the barrel to let it fall from the other (GETOUTOFHERE!!!!!!):twothumbs

Now is time for clean up the mess and polish the inside to let fresh batteries drop in!

That's all folks!:wave:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 27, 2009)

Throw it out, it's just a Mag anyway...


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 27, 2009)

Holy 5 year old dead thread Batman!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 27, 2009)

if a duracell ruined the light contact them for I think they may replace lights damaged by their cells.


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 27, 2009)

lol, i was gonna answer than noticed it is 5 years old.

but in any case, for the future.

remove the bulb, head, switch, and pour hydrogen peroxide aka h2o2. that is it, after a while batts fall out, than use cotton swabs on a stick, dip the swab in h2o2 and clean barrel and whatever else was affected.
you could try pouring h2o2 without removing the switch, i doubt it will damage it, but you never know.


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2009)

1. Send light to battery manufacturer to be replaced. 
2. Sell replacement light.
3. Use money for new light.


----------



## jp2515 (Jul 27, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Holy 5 year old dead thread Batman!



LOL 



Legend said:


> 1. Send light to battery manufacturer to be replaced.
> 2. Sell replacement light.
> 3. Use money for new light.



Good advice. I called Mag about leaked batteries before and they told me to send it in to them (light and batteries). If anything give the the battery maker or Mag a call if anything.


----------



## swampgator (Jul 27, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Holy 5 year old dead thread Batman!


 
I've only been on here for three years and I know I've answered this question a time or two myself.


----------



## jahxman (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, here's my experience:

In the last week, after reading the thread about AA Alkalines ruining someone's TK40, I decided to check my D-cell Maglites, which I knew had Duracell Coppertops in them.

I loaded all three about 1 year ago, so it was definitely time to check. I have a 3D LED Mag, a 3D incan and a 4D incan.

BOTH incans had leaked batteries! The batteries were completely fused inside the barrels, I couldn't get them out. I tried taking out the switch, used acid, hydrogen peroxide, etc all to no avail. Also the switches were somewhat corroded. I didn't try more destructive methods on the fused batteries themselves.

I just called Duracell at 1-800-551-2355, and they are sending me a check to replace both lights, and a coupon for new batteries. I don't even have to ship the lights to them. 

It's a bummer that the cells leaked, but this is some decent customer service from Duracell, in my opinion. :twothumbs

I have also replaced the batteries in the 3D LED that was OK, but I think I'll get some D cell adapters and run eneloops in these lights from now on.


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 29, 2009)

that strange, hydrogen peroxyde works for me. 
which one did you use?
3% from farmacy???? it is weak but it still works (thou slow) if you let it sit in there.
i use 13% mix, barber shop supplies stores sell it, they use it for highlites.


----------



## jahxman (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah, I used the regular hydrogen peroxide from the pharmacy, I let it soak for two days and it didn't seem to be making any progress. I also tried vinegar for a couple days.

Anyway, now I have a check coming, I can get some new lights if I want, or possibly invest in some different ones.


----------



## Chrontius (Jul 30, 2009)

*Death ray?*



uberkiwi said:


> Thanks every one for such quick answers!
> 
> I had tried the bang it sown on a solid object method, so I'll try the vingar.
> 
> ...



You ain't seen nothing yet.

Pelican bulb kit
Aluminum reflector
Glass lens
D-NiMH cells


----------



## bansuri (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll let jahxman start my question for me:


jahxman said:


> Well, here's my experience:
> 
> In the last week, after reading the thread about AA Alkalines ruining someone's TK40,


I decided to get rid of the Alkalines in all my lights. I don't feel that the 2D Mag is worth getting some D rechargeables but I've got some AA->D converters and was wondering if the draw would be too high for some AA eneloops in the converter tubes. It's just a kitchen/backyard light if I don't have something handy. It's the 2D LED off the shelf at WM. The size makes it difficult for it to walk away.
Wait, I just put an ammeter on it and it was drawing about 225ma, seems awfully low. That shouldn't be a problem for AAs. Biggest problem is making a little insert to spread the contact area of the rear battery out so it will make contact with the massive spring in the tail.
Any thoughts?


BTW, that TK40 thread and all the other horror stories really lit a fire under me with regards to Alkies. How many lights must die?


----------



## MarNav1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Legend said:


> 1. Send light to battery manufacturer to be replaced.
> 2. Sell replacement light.
> 3. Use money for new light.


+1!


----------



## dexter49 (Aug 2, 2009)

bansuri said:


> I'll let jahxman start my question for me:
> 
> I decided to get rid of the Alkalines in all my lights. I don't feel that the 2D Mag is worth getting some D rechargeables but I've got some AA->D converters and was wondering if the draw would be too high for some AA eneloops in the converter tubes. It's just a kitchen/backyard light if I don't have something handy. It's the 2D LED off the shelf at WM. The size makes it difficult for it to walk away.
> Wait, I just put an ammeter on it and it was drawing about 225ma, seems awfully low. That shouldn't be a problem for AAs. *Biggest problem is making a little insert to spread the contact area of the rear battery out so it will make contact with the massive spring in the tail.
> ...



Regular household tin foil works well. Start with a piece about 10 inches wide and then fold piece up into a one inch square, then fold the corners into the adapter. Adjust the starting size of the piece of foil to control the final thickness.


----------



## Old School26 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hadn't changed batteries in five years. Had two 6D maglites, on one batteries came out fairly well the other three stuck in there like a weld.

Tried force, soaking in weak hydrogen peroxide, and soaking in vinegar. No results. Finally got a hold of a long drillbit, really slim and probably 16 to 18 inches. Drilled one battery, it pulled out quickly. Drilled the final two repeatedly, The second one broke through finally, into the end of the first next to the switch and that came out very quickly.

Rinsed it out with the hose to get all the gunk out and threw a couple paper towels in there to scrub it out a little better.

I haven't tested the light yet but will as soon as it dries out and repost. One word of caution- The acid in there will still be caustic on your skin. So wear gloves or have plenty of water close by.


----------



## cleanflametrap (Aug 12, 2017)

Old School26 said:


> Hadn't changed batteries in five years. Had two 6D maglites, on one batteries came out fairly well the other three stuck in there like a weld.



Same here. It is clipped to the wall by a basement door. I have a Nebo90 on my belt always, so the mag lite has gone unloved. Had some of my LEO relations over for a gathering and one let me know the tool was not ready to throw light. Sure enough, only three of the four cells came out the back.



Old School26 said:


> Tried force, soaking in weak hydrogen peroxide, and soaking in vinegar. No results. Finally got a hold of a long drillbit, really slim and probably 16 to 18 inches. Drilled one battery, it pulled out quickly. Drilled the final two repeatedly, The second one broke through finally, into the end of the first next to the switch and that came out very quickly.



My first try was a long screwdriver to chisel the corrosion mound, then into the battery for a good twist. Not enough. I'm a fan of ammonia to neutralize the alkaline leaks, so I went with that unsuccessfully. Set it aside for a week, and determinedly attacked with a drill bit held in a vise.









Old School26 said:


> Rinsed it out with the hose to get all the gunk out and threw a couple paper towels in there to scrub it out a little better.



Looked inside, gave it a rough cleaning with the stainless brush followed by a wash with a tablespoon of ammonia. Rinsed and ran a Bounty swab, added four new D-cells, cleaned the lens and it seems good as new. 

First post here. I found this site when it occurred to me I probably am not the only one dealing with this. 






Some nice reading here in this forum.


----------

